# Schlüsselanhänger mit Tritium



## sympathisant (19. Oktober 2009)

weiss jemand wo man sone schlüsselanhänger mit tritium herbekommt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (19. Oktober 2009)

Coole Sache und wie immer ist Google dein Freund.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6830


----------



## sympathisant (19. Oktober 2009)

die seite hatte ich auch schon gefunden. da es in D wohl aber strengere regeln geben soll als im ausland (wieder mal) weiss ich nicht ob der import so problemlos ist. n deutscher shop wär mir lieber ...


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

ok wo ist das problem ist das n gefährlicher stoff oder wie?


----------



## sympathisant (19. Oktober 2009)

der stoff ist ganz schwach radioaktiv. so schwach, dass die strahlung nicht durch das glas durchkommt. daher geht davon erstmal keine gefahr aus. gesundheitschädlich wird es, wenn das glas kaputt geht und man das tritium futtert .. ;-)

aus wiki:

_
Tritiumgaslichtquellen sind im größten Teil der Welt legal, insbesondere für den zivilen Markt jedoch nur mit speziellen Auflagen.

Für den zivilen Bereich gilt in Deutschland:[1]:

    * Eine Gesamtaktivität von 1 GBq darf nicht überschritten werden.
    * Die Herstellung und der Import erfordern eine Genehmigung.
_

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tritiumgaslichtquelle


----------



## Stancer (19. Oktober 2009)

Mhhh ist halt nen radioaktiver Stoff und kann in grösseren Mengen schädlich sein. Ausserdem wird es zum Bau von Kernwaffen verwendet.

Allerdings nutzt man es auch um Ziffernblätter auf Uhren zum leuchten zu bringen.
Ka wie da die deutschen Regeln diesbezüglich sind.


----------



## Manowar (19. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Zielfernrohr nenne ich mein eigen und es läuft auch mit Tritium.
Habe es aus den USA bestellt gehabt und musste dementsprechend auch zum Zoll latschen.
Die Stellen sich natürlich ziemlich quer,aber letztendlich habe ich es dann doch bekommen (gegen eine kleine Gebühr natürlich).


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

informier dich doch mal beim zoll google sagt dir die numemr :/


----------



## sympathisant (19. Oktober 2009)

du meinst der zoll nennt mir nen anbieter in deutschland? glaub ich kaum ...

in diversen foren liest man aber, dass man die dinger über ebay auch problemlos im ausland bestellen kann. ich bin gespannt ...


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

nein ich meinte das du mal beim zoll nachfragen kannst wies mit dem import solcher dinge aussieht solltest du sie hier nicht kriegen :/


----------



## Manowar (19. Oktober 2009)

Vergiss das Schengener abkommen bitte nicht,bzw die jetzige EU.
Päckchen werden nicht kontrolliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du es aus den USA oder sonstigen bestellst, ist die Chance relativ groß,dass du zum Zoll latschen musst.


----------



## Davatar (19. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Päckchen werden nicht kontrolliert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Wenn der Verdacht besteht, dass das Päckchen Ware enthält, die den Wert von 45 € übersteigt, darf der Zoll grundsätzlich das Päckchen öffnen, den Inhalt überprüfen und zusätzlich verzollen. (Deutscher Zoll)



> Warum muss ich für ein Geschenkpaket aus USA Zoll bezahlen?Auch bei der Einfuhr einer Geschenksendung aus den USA oder anderen Drittländern (d.h. Ländern, die nicht der Europäischen Gemeinschaft angehören) in die Bundesrepublik Deutschland sind grundsätzlich Einfuhrabgaben, d.h. Zoll sowie die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und ggf. andere Verbrauchsteuern zu entrichten.
> Von diesem Grundsatz gibt es aber auch Ausnahmen. So sind bei Waren, die von einer Privatperson außerhalb des Zollgebiets der Europäischen Gemeinschaft an eine andere Person im Zollgebiet der Gemeinschaft gesandt werden, keine Einfuhrabgaben zu entrichten, wenn es sich um eine gelegentliche, nichtkommerzielle Sendung (=unentgeltlich) handelt, deren Gesamtwert den Betrag von 45 Euro nicht übersteigt. Bei Tabakwaren, Alkohol und alkoholischen Getränken sowie bei Parfüm und Eau de Toilette dürfen darüber hinaus bestimmte Mengengrenzen nicht überschritten werden.
> Die Wertgrenze bezieht sich auf den Betrag in Euro, nicht US-Dollar oder eine andere Währung.


Quelle: www.zoll.de

Auf der Seite gibts ganz unten auch ne genauere Angabe zu diversen Wertgrenzen des Zolls.

Edit: Wenn der Zoll dann Dein Päckchen findet und irgendwelche illegalen Sächelchen drin findet, bist Du dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Drum sollte man auch keine Drogen per Post verschicken, vor allem nicht über die Landesgrenze ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Oktober 2009)

Ach Tritium leuchtet? Wusste ich garnicht, müsste man mal schauen ob es auch Deuteriumleuchten gibt, dafür hatte ich mal nen deutschen "Shop" gefunden der das Zeug verkaufte *gg*

Abgesehen davon dürfte so ein Schlüsselanhänger mehr als 1GBq Aktivität aufweisen, wenn man wirklich was sichtbares (wie in den Bildern) haben möchte, ich glaube kaum das dir ein schwaches leuchten wie bei manchen Uhren gefallen würde (und ob sich dafür dann auch der Preis lohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## sympathisant (19. Oktober 2009)

nein. das zeug selber leuchtet nicht. das glas ist innen mit nem entsprechendem stoff beschichtet, der durch die strahlung zum leuchten gebracht wird.

edit: geile signatur. ;-)


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

dann bestrahlste deine eier aus nächster nähe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (19. Oktober 2009)

würde mich auch nicht stören. die familienplanung ist abgeschlossen ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wie schon geschrieben, die strahlung ist zu schwach um durchs glas durchzukommen.


----------

